# PLO....5-6-2012.....Croaker have arrived in Big numbers!



## Ryker (Mar 12, 2012)

PLO pier last night was non-stop action. Pretty much everyone caught croaker and a few rock were caught. I didn't take pics because of how late I got home. This is a true report! Get out there and get on em!


----------



## JBlaze (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks for the report might have to get out there myself


----------



## dcheng01 (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks for the report. Were the Rocks keeper size 28 or plus?


----------



## saintjae (Aug 25, 2009)

nice Im def going there this week


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

How big were the croakers and how many keepers did you catch?


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

thx for the report! what bait was the favorite!


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

I smell a ruse..

Capt Mike


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Pretty much everyone??? You mean all three spots on the pier where you can catch croaker? I'm going with Mike on this one. 
Shenanigans......he didn't "take" pics, because he got home late? Oiye!


----------



## Ryker (Mar 12, 2012)

Well ppl I say believe it or not.....but I really have no other reason to post but to let those who chk this forum for the latest reports Kno whats being caught. I kno some ppl won't post even when fish are being caught. I am one of those ppl who chk this forum for latest fishing reports. So I am just returning the favor to others. We used shrimp and squid. One keeper size rock. I kept 9. Non-believers....stay home and keep chkn reports.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Ok I called a friend who had a friend who fished the pier. Third hand mind you... He got four under 8 inches that night. Right now the May croaker tourny at Tackle Box has a winning fish of 9 inches. They are here, so it is true.. 

Sorry to doubt you..and thanks

Capt Mike


----------



## FrankBay (Nov 27, 2007)

What Ryker reported about croak arriving at PLO is true, nothing but true. The only thing I have in my mind is the description about the word "non-stoppable." I went to PLO fishing at the right corner from 1pm to 11 pm on the last Wednesday and brought home 7 fatty croakers (10-13 inch) . I also lost at least 5 croakers by washing. The fish started biting after complete dark, I will say at 8:15. Compared with the spring croaker fishing of last year, the thickness of croaker was much less. Last year, it was not hard to catch your limit, but on last Wed, there was no way to catch even 10. I talked a gentleman who did come fishing last Sunday. He said that people were catching croaker that night. He caught one 18-inch striper and 4 croakers. Therefore, in my mind, croakers were at PLO but sporadic.


----------



## sniper (Mar 30, 2004)

It's true...the croakers are here. I fished PLO on the 3rd. Kept 12...most were 9-11 inches with 1 at 15 inches. NOTE: IT TOOK 6 HOURS TO CATCH THOSE 12, SO....THEY ARE NOT HERE IN NUMBERS YET!!! And...since the rock fish have learned to tell time and read regulations....I caught and released 3 just after midnight..all were between 22 and 26 inches.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

They are here in big numbers! Any fishing day you can catch a blitz! Tides and weather play a major part in there frenzies.....(shore fishing) And thats what i do know!!!!


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Croaker D said:


> They are here in big numbers! Any fishing day you can catch a blitz! Tides and weather play a major part in there frenzies.....(shore fishing) And thats what i do know!!!!


Impossible! The almighty Stinky Pete is NEVER wrong!!!!


----------



## dson05 (Mar 12, 2012)

*It's true. I just got back a couple hours ago.*

The reports are true. Here's my proof for those that need to see to believe. I didn't know the tourney at tackle box was still going. Dang it. I havn't measure my biggest 2 but I know its easily 20". I'll take pics with tape measure later in the morning after sleep.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thats a nice mess of fish. Congrats


----------



## LOC (May 3, 2010)

What the heck did we do wrong?? Was there yesterday for 6 or 7 hrs with noooo luck. Were u at night? On the beach? Kayak?


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

Looks like a kayak... still sweet! might go fishing Tuesday night at PLO.


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

Fished PLO Last Night From The Causeway' Skunked But Did See dson05 and He Showed Us His Catch'


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

^ dang bro that sucks... now idk if i should go or not... presnelling all my hooks at the moment..  

what bait did u use? shrimp, bloodworm? and high low rig?


----------



## dson05 (Mar 12, 2012)

LOC said:


> What the heck did we do wrong?? Was there yesterday for 6 or 7 hrs with noooo luck. Were u at night? On the beach? Kayak?


I launched at about 6:30 really actually had heavy action until about 9:30. caught about 3 for the next hour and paddled in around 11. Got to shore at about 11:30. I launched from the pet beach. No one was there at sunset really so I figured I wouldn't be interfering with any pet lovers. Just a note.... the fish finder was dead silent. I just found some decent structure and uneven bottom and anchored down. I was far enough that I couldn't hear any of the clutter on the pier or any of their casts landing in the water. I would have to say that I was atleast a could .25 miles from the pier. Surprisingly enough I faced no boat traffic either. 

I highly suggest a nifty little batter lantern sold at dicks. It is made by Kelty I think. It has 2 different light strengths and you can adjust it to a lantern and flashlight. Flashlight won't get you any range but what I found helpful was that you can adjust it to half and half and the light will come out at an angle. It acts like a spotlight towards your rod tips. A head lamp is a must I must say. Even with the lantern It was hard when reeling in fish in the dark. The lantern and my head lamp both have strobe functions which I think Critical to catching boaters attentions. I feel safer that I have 2 strobe functioned devices to make it more obvious that I am there when I have to be. 

Also, Don't forget the 360 degree light that you have to have. A kayak needs to have at least 1 360 degree visible light. I use the visipole 2 that has a foam bottom so I won't lose it if I drop it in the water. It has a scotty mount bottom so I screw it down into a flush mount. 

I figured the shift in tide and the sunset being at the same time would produce. I checked with the pier and apparently the elbow was the only real corner that had action. 

I would have to say that I was getting occassional bites til the point I packed up to leave so I think the Yak was well worth my investment.


----------



## dson05 (Mar 12, 2012)

KevinImX0 said:


> ^ dang bro that sucks... now idk if i should go or not... presnelling all my hooks at the moment..
> 
> what bait did u use? shrimp, bloodworm? and high low rig?


Bloodworms caught a LOT more but they averaged to be a smaller. Shrimp caught larger but the bights were much few. 

I fished with 3 rods shrimp and 1 double hook bottom rig with blood worm on another, but the double hook rig with bloodworm produced much much more.

My first catch was on a single hook fish finder rig with nearly a whole piece of worm and it was my biggest croaker.(I was a bit annoyed at the reports prior to me arriving so I said screw it. I then reduced to sizes that left a little 1 cm tail after hooking the worm). 

I tried squid once caught a skate. I stopped using it.

Spot (although it was kind of old (FishingKid knows)) fed crabs.

It was an awesome night. Fish jumping all around me (looked like alewive the way they made multiple jumps at a time).


----------



## dson05 (Mar 12, 2012)

all my shrimp baits were used on fish finders. I did get hits every time I used it, but late into the when bites slowed... shrimp stopped working while bloodworm saw all the action.


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

alright thanks for the info dson05. BW and shrimp it is!


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

i wonder if i should use raw or cooked. i've seen some people use cooked shrimp. one time i tangled up with a fisherman and i was untangling the mess and he had 2 cooked shrimps, but he sure did catch alot of bluefish with it..


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

If I cookem I'm gonna eat em. I love shrimp


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

Tracker16 said:


> If I cookem I'm gonna eat em. I love shrimp


haha me too man, but i like em with cocktail sauce or old bay... mmmm


----------



## dson05 (Mar 12, 2012)

KevinImX0 said:


> i wonder if i should use raw or cooked. i've seen some people use cooked shrimp. one time i tangled up with a fisherman and i was untangling the mess and he had 2 cooked shrimps, but he sure did catch alot of bluefish with it..


to be honest I don't really like eating blues so if they arn't big I don't really like catching them cause I catch them for the thrill. PLUS I think spot will work much better for large blues any day. Frozen or fresh cut bait (alewive and spot are my choice) blues will take regardless. Just my opinion is all. PLus... catching alewive with my cast net keeps the costs down too.


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

hey dson05. how cold was it when you went fishing at PLO at night? i might go this tues. but weather.com says its 50 degrees in the low. so i expect that at nighttime. but usually by the ocean... its colder than what it says online... 

if its freezing like your shivering and shaking and sniffling. im not going. 

man with this weak winter. i was hoping the summer temps were hotter than this.


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

dson05 said:


> to be honest I don't really like eating blues so if they arn't big I don't really like catching them cause I catch them for the thrill. PLUS I think spot will work much better for large blues any day. Frozen or fresh cut bait (alewive and spot are my choice) blues will take regardless. Just my opinion is all. PLus... catching alewive with my cast net keeps the costs down too.


yea nobody likes to eat blues lol. but they are probably the funnest fish to catch.


----------

